# City of San Diego Bicycle Master Plan Public Meeting Tonight



## ewiccami (May 3, 2007)

Hello San Diego Cyclists. If you're free and available tonight, the City of San Diego is have the Bicycle Master Plan public meeting tonight from 6pm to 8pm at the Hall of Champions Sports Museum in Balboa Park. If you can make it, definitely voice your opinions on the city's plans for all of us.

The following link has more info.

http://www.sandiego.gov/planning/programs/transportation/mobility/bicycle.shtml


----------



## Kristatos (Jan 10, 2008)

Looking through the plan's recommendations it looks like a lot of progress would be made in the city. Many of the top priority improvements are areas where many cyclists travel but there is no bike lane, etc. The Fairmount/I-8/Cmno Del Rio intersection improvement is also a great and long overdue idea. The Washington from I-5 uptown also is key, but I don't see any improvement to the Washington/163 intersection which is a nightmare, maybe that is folded into the overall Washington improvement. 

At any rate, there was a neighborhood meeting conflict last night in Kensington and I didn't find out about the bike planning meeting until too late or I would have had to pick between the two. How did it go?


----------

